

Building Better Teachers - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/09/building-better-teachers/375066/?single_page=true

======
Alex3917
> Student achievement does not correlate strongly with teachers’ years of
> experience in the classroom (beyond the initial few) or with the caliber of
> their preparation—whether they have acquired certification, earned a
> master’s degree in education, or aced state licensing exams.

AFAIK this is as measured by standardized test scores on evaluations that
aren't designed to measure teacher performance, and in fact are not even
capable of it.

